
Spaceteam is now a chaotic and cooperative card game (currently on Kickstarter) - wickedcoolmatt
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/mathewsisson/spaceteam-0
======
wickedcoolmatt
Matt one of the creators of the card game here! Happy to answer any questions
about how we translated the mobile app into a tabletop game.

~~~
pearlsteinj
Spaceteam has to be one of my favorite multiplayer/in person mobile games but
one of the things that makes it fun is the app itself creates the chaos and
time crunch. Do you see the card game being able to maintain that same level
of excitement and chaos?

~~~
wickedcoolmatt
For sure! That was our biggest design challenge with converting it over. We
have a sand timer that helps, but that time crunch feeling is something that's
generated by the players oddly enough.

In the card game, you're frantically trying to work through malfunctions that
are repaired by different tools that your teammates have around the table.
When, and only when, you get through a chunk of your pile, you were begin to
reveal the System Go cards that restart your Spaceship. We also bring in
physical activities such as people needing to change seats or tools switching
hands to keep the chaos alive throughout the 5 minutes.

